# Throttlestop cpu not supported on ryzen 5 2600



## crispyceb (Jul 6, 2020)

so as what the tittle said, i can't install throttlestop on my pc, any helps? Thx!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2020)

? Why would you? its an AMD system.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 7, 2020)

Throttle stop is Intel only


----------



## crispyceb (Jul 7, 2020)

@


Solaris17 said:


> ? Why would you? its an AMD system.


LMAO, okay now i get it XD, i was searching an app that can read cpu temps like throttlestop, i ended up with hwinfo which provides what i need, thanks!


----------



## crispyceb (Jul 7, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Throttle stop is Intel only


thanks for the heads up!, my bad, i was using it in an intel laptop to undervolt, so nvm the question lul


----------

